# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Antidepressiva en gewichtstoename

## Valkyrjar

Ik ben nu 22 jaar en neem sinds mijn 18de Sipralexa. Sinds enkele maanden neem ik ook Trazodone. Onder meer door niet-zo-gezonde eet- en leefgewoontes, ben ik de voorbije 4 jaar 20 kg aangekomen.

Sinds ik samenwoon met mijn vriend, eet ik heel gezond (onder begeleiding van een voedingsconsulent) en sport ik 6 keer per week anderhalf uur. Het probleem is dat er echter geen grammetje afgaat, sterker nog: ik kom af en toe zelfs nog wat bij...

Daarom denk ik echt dat mijn gewichtstoename ook door de Sipralexa en Trazodone deels wordt veroorzaakt en dat deze ook de reden zijn waarom ik niet kan afvallen, al doe ik er al maanden 200% mijn best voor. Dit is best wel frustrerend...

Is er iemand die dit ook ervaart? Wat kan ik er concreet aan doen?

Alvast heel erg bedankt voor jullie reacties!  :Smile:

----------


## Janneke

Als je veel sport, is het dan niet zo dat je spiermassa ook toeneemt? Zou dat het kunnen zijn?

----------


## Valkyrjar

> Als je veel sport, is het dan niet zo dat je spiermassa ook toeneemt? Zou dat het kunnen zijn?


Het sporten beperk ik voorlopig tot enkel cardio (lopen, crosstraining, striding), dus training met gewichten om spiermassa op te bouwen, doe ik nog niet. Ik merk het ook gewoon aan mijn broeken en ik zie het aan mijn buik en borsten dat ik geen grammetje afval... Da's wel jammer...

----------


## Ronald68

@Janneke,

Gewichtstoename door toename spiermassa is relatief. Op een gegeven moment neemt alleen je vetpercentage nog af af (uitgaande van gelijke voedseltoename) waardoor je gewicht zal afnemen.
Ik ben ook dikker geworden (paroxetine) maar dat ging niet oneindig door.

----------

